# System freeze on a T490 laptop



## henrix (Oct 18, 2022)

Some time ago I tried to migrate my laptop to FreeBSD.  I've managed to install 13.0 and everything seemed to be fine, but then I started having these complete system freezes.  Since I was running X, I wasn't seeing anything on the console.  I didn't had too much time to investigate (and learn!), so I had to abort the migration.

Today I tried to repeat the experiment with 13.1, on a Lenovo 13.1.  The system freeze happened again while doing the installation:

I was configuring networking
iwm(4) scan didn't returned any wireless networks
plugged an ethernet cable to try to use the em(4) driver...
the system stopped responding, the laptop started to get hotter and the fans started
I had to hard-reboot, of course.

My question: I do I debug this?  If I had to guess, it it's a network driver bug, either iwm(4) or em(4), but how can I get more info when this happens?  I plan to try to re-install again without using the iwm(4) driver.

Another detail (probably irrelevant): I'm installing with encrypted root-on-zfs.


----------



## henrix (Oct 18, 2022)

FYI I've decided to create a bug as well: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=267187


----------

